# Macro



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

DeRosamaniacs...
I'm thnking of a Macro frameset. It looks sweet. painted in my buckeye color requirement, and is classic Italian brand.
Anyone have any firsthand impressions on Ride quality, comfort, fit/finish? I've seen 'em on the bay, and may jump on.
Although there's a Viner in deda steel/carbon mix. Comparisons or impressionas would be greatly appreciated!!

tyia


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*new macro*

i just bought a Macro derosa on ebay and will get it this week. Look at my thread on carbon aluminum mix on frame part of this forum. I expect a great riding bike with stiffness It is a upgrade to the planet model. and is one of the nicest frames according to Wrench Science. A dealer in Pasadena and numerous people on threads here like them and all de rosa's.


----------

